

Building a Computer Out of Dominoes [video] - RougeFemme
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/04/09/numberphile_builds_circuits_out_of_dominoes_to_show_how_computers_do_basic.html

======
Houshalter
What is the minimum number of dominoes/space you need to build these gates?

